# Ou sont les femmes??????



## Sir (29 Juin 2001)

Salut a tous 
l'informatique est un milieu masculin 
dans se forum il y a beaucoup d'hommes donc les femmes je ne les vois pas donc mobilisez vs !!!
Bye Sir Mac Gregor


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

j'ai eu posé la questionmon pôôôvre ami...
je crois bien qu'il n'y en a que deux....
Cherche tu trouveras le GRAAAAL !!!


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

SirMacGregor je ne sais pas si tu es médium, mais j'allais posté exactement le même sujet....Je me demande pourquoi il y a aussi peu de femmes sur le forum, resp. pourquoi il y a aussi peu de femmes qui s'intéressent à l'informatique ! Apple devrait peut-être essayé de sortir un ordio qui n'arrête pas de causer de tout et de rien ou un ordio qui donne des conseils sur comment suivre un régime...Il faudrait même dire que s'asseoir en face d'un écran apple TFT 22" rend beau, amincit la taille !! Si des femmes lises ça, ben je sais déjà maintenant que tout ce que je viens de raconter ci-dessus ne les concerne pas, vu qu'elles sont devant un ordio sans devoir faire de la pub psychologique et mensongère   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! A part ça, je remarque également que sur les bancs de l'uni, il y a plus de garçons que de filles qui s'inscrivent en informatique !!  Snif....
Il manque un million de femmes sur ce server !!  Où se cachent-elles ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tentez votre chance, gente féminine, de vous exprimer sur ce sujet !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*... Si des femmes lises ça ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oups...je viens de me rendre compte d'une énorme faute de grammaire...Pardon, je corrige :

*Si des femmes lisent ça*
Voilà...là ça va mieux !!


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2001)

en tout cas pas beaucoup ici


----------



## Sir (29 Juin 2001)

http://forums.macg.co/ubb/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif 
Ouais je dois dire que ta pas tort Einbert 
elle n'est pas bete ton idee meme tres ingenieuse si ca t'interesse de fabriquer un mac que pour les femmes je suis pret http://forums.macg.co/ubb/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/shocked.gif 
Bye  SirMacGregor http://forums.macg.co/ubb/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## silirius (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*

Oups...je viens de me rendre compte d'une énorme faute de grammaire...Pardon, je corrige :

Si des femmes lisent ça
Voilà...là ça va mieux !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


si je pouvais etre aussiméticuleux que lui


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

Après un bref entretien sur icq avec Sir Mac Gregor, je doute fort qu'il en ait quoique ce soit à battre de savoir si il ya des femes sur les forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au contraire...sauf que il faudrait voir à être plus discret et à surfer sur d'autres vague qu'ici


----------



## Sir (29 Juin 2001)

Merde qu'est ce que j'ai fais comme connerie ,j'arrive pas a mettre des smilies ...
merde alors .....





 Bye SirMacGreg


----------



## silirius (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*



http://forums.macg.co/ubb/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif 
Ouais je dois dire que ta pas tort Einbert 
elle n'est pas bete ton idee meme tres ingenieuse si ca t'interesse de fabriquer un mac que pour les femmes je suis pret http://forums.macg.co/ubb/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/shocked.gif 
Bye  SirMacGregor http://forums.macg.co/ubb/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour afficher un smilies, il sufit de cliquer dessus. Je vois pas comment on peux afficher un URL a la place


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

Peut-être que la connaissance du mac s'arrête à http://www.sirmacgregor.org


----------



## Sir (29 Juin 2001)

Salut Sirilius donc c'est facile de faire ce que j'ai fais avant ca par exemple: http://forums.macg.co/ubb/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/shocked.gif 
Bon ben je te dis tu  glisses le smiley  sur ce que tu ecris 
j'explique bien??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Bye SirMacGregor


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

Bon, si on veut intéresser les femmes côté mac, il y aurait quelques améliorations de base à faire (disons plutôt des gadgets...)...Le gros problème, c'est qu'il en faudrait un peu pour tous les styles de charactère...et oui, le caractère des femmes est bien connu (peut-être trop peu ??)...Voici quelques ébauches :

-en dessous du lecteur dvd, il faudrait un compartiment que l'on pourrait ouvrir comme le lecteur DVD et qui laisserait sortir paraître toute une gamme de différents produits de maquillages (d'où qu'Apple pourrait annoncer une fusion avec L'Oréal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

-pour les managers n'ayant pas le temps de se marier ou d'avoir une quelconque relation, ben pourquoi pas intégrer une sorte de gode à la place du compartiment présenté ci-dessus ??

-intégration d'un petit appareil électro-choc, leur permettant de former leur fessier ou leurs abdos

- intégrer une fonction qui leur ferait des compliments sur leur coupe de cheveux, sur leurs habits ou sur leurs physiques !


Pour le moment je suis un peu à cours d'idée là...Qqun verrait d'autres rajouts...Laissé parler votre imagination et pourquoi pas vos phantasmes (pas trop gore quand même...pour ça il y a d'autres sites   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

Bon, j'espère qu'une femme prendra bientôt la parole dans cette discussion...


----------



## Sir (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:
*Peut-être que la connaissance du mac s'arrête à http://www.sirmacgregor.org









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>











Pourquoi t'en de haine ?


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

Bon alors les modérateurs font dodo ?


----------



## Sir (29 Juin 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
> *Bon, si on veut intéresser les femmes côté mac, il y aurait quelques améliorations de base à faire (disons plutôt des gadgets...)...Le gros problème, c'est qu'il en faudrait un peu pour tous les styles de charactère...et oui, le caractère des femmes est bien connu (peut-être trop peu ??)...Voici quelques ébauches :
> 
> -en dessous du lecteur dvd, il faudrait un compartiment que l'on pourrait ouvrir comme le lecteur DVD et qui laisserait sortir paraître toute une gamme de différents produits de maquillages (d'où qu'Apple pourrait annoncer une fusion avec L'Oréal
> ...


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

Finalement, les vieux dinosaures vait un certain savoir vivre....beaucoup de grossiéreté mais du savoir vivre


----------



## J-L (29 Juin 2001)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire, et c'est la signature de tous mes messages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vive la beauté!!


----------



## Sir (29 Juin 2001)

ben voila einster lila est une femme donc on peux lui demande???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Bye Sir Mac Greg


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

WAOWWWW quel humour ! renversant....
ça doit être dur pour toi en ce moment non?
Il y a deux trois choses que tu devrais connaître avant de vouloir faire le malin sur les forums...
La première c'est le respect des autres, même dans la déconnade...
La seconde..il faut durer...
je te donne pas au delà de cette soirée pour exister sur ce forum, vu ce que tu y cherches....
A bon entendeur , je ne te salue pas !


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

Profitons que nous avons une femme dans ce forum qui pourrait nous dire pourquoi l'informatique n'intéresse pas tant les femmes !! Que faudrait-il modifier dans le concept du marketing (oups...ça vous fait pas penser au film _Ce que pense les femmes_






 ?) Alors Lila, qu'en (que) penses-tu ?? Moi je dirais, vu que tu as l'air d'être une habituée du forum, que tu t'enfous complètement du design de l'ordio ou je me trompe !! Ça serait cool si tu pouvais nous en dire un peu plus !! Mac sera-t-il le premier à faire des ordios sur mesure (comme les habits) ? Quoi modifier : le design ou l'utilisation ?? Il me semble que peu de femmes aiment jouer aux jeux vidéos !! (quoique j'ai entendu d'un couple qui jouait à Diablo II en réseau...) Tu ne joues pas avec tes enfants Lila (qui est une très jolie couleur d'ailleurs ==&gt; d'où le pourquoi du pseudo ??). En attendant des réponses savantes et aussi claire que la couleur du dit pseudo...


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lila:
*





 j'ai eu posé la questionmon pôôôvre ami...
je crois bien qu'il n'y en a que deux....
Cherche tu trouveras le GRAAAAL !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Juste en passant...Nous avons trouvé le demi-graal (pour l'orthographe je ne sais pas trop...) : j'ai nommé Lila !!  Enfin qqun qui donne un peu de couleur et de saveur (ben oui, les lilas ça sent bon) au forum...


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

Ce qu'il y a à changer d'urgence sur les mac c'est certains utilisateurs


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Juin 2001)

Bon alors SirMacGregor..

il serait peut-être bon d'arrêter un peu. Comme le dit Lila, la déconnade c'est bien, ce forum est là pour ca, mais le respect des autres est une chose primordiale. 

En plus euh, quand on arrive sur un nouveau forum qu'on ne connaît pas, on essaye pas d'attaquer les anciens comme ca, si on veut avoir un image sur ce forum.

Donc je voulait juste te dire de peser un peu tes mots dans tes sujets.

De plus, ce forum est un lieu pour parler, et se divertir, et non pas un lieu de rencontre. Il comprendra ce que je veux dire.
Je m'arrête là, et je continue en privée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[28 juin 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

je tiens a dire que j'ai pas reflechis grace a lila et MGZ toine ca ma fait reflechir on apprends pas aux vieux sages a faire a grimace 
excusez moi 





 SirMacGregor


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

Je pense que ton dernier poste m'était adressé (si ce n'est pas le cas, ben faut quand même continuer à lire...)Apparemment tu as mal interprété mes propos Lila...Je n'ai en aucun cas voulu être grossier (peut-être le coup du gode, je l'admet...)...Mais il faut parfois se rentrer dans le cadre pour faire débuter vraiment le sujet !! Je savais que si des femmes allaient lire mes propos, ben elles le prendraient très mal !! Je n'ai aucun problème avec la gente féminine (mes propos un peu moqueur, resp. caricature sur les bords peuvent laisser croire le contraire) -- d'ailleurs que serions nous sans elle -- mais je me demande vraiment pourquoi les femmes (en tous cas c'est ce que je peux observer à l'uni) ne se content que d'utiliser princ. pour envoyer des mails ?? C'est un truc que je me demande comme par exemple pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas beaucoup de femmes (en tous cas en Suisse) dans les branches comme les math, physique, chimie, voire même info ?
Bon, voilà, j'espère que la paix va revenir dans ce post...Après la pluis vient toujours le beau temps...


*Ce qu'il y a à changer d'urgence sur les mac c'est certains utilisateurs*...ok, mais les remplacer par des utilisatrices alors...Ça donnerait un autre aspect sur le net !! Prenons l'exemple suivant : dans une classe il n'y a que des garçons...Ben je peux te dire que c'est pas la joie...Il manque qqch de raffiné qui vient un peu rendre l'atmosphère moins gras...Je sais de quoi je parle après 33 semaines passées à l'armée (je sais que c'est pas trop comparable avec l'école, mais bon) !!

En espérant avoir amené le beau temps, j'attends la réponse avec impatience...Au passage j'aimerais bien que tu m'illumines mes questions (en résumé, pourquoi les femmes ne s'intéressent pas autant à l'informatique en tant que sciences !!)

++


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Juin 2001)

Euh, t'as le droit de mettre de la ponctuation, ca aide pour comprendre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Sans vous MESDAMES  que serait le monde   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pense que le monde serait que brutalite violence 
mais quand vous etes la ,vous les FEMMES 
le monde est douceur ,sensibilite , pourquoi les femmes ne sont elle pas plus nombreuses dans les places imporatantes (PDG,pilote d'avion...) 
T'as tout a fais raison Einbert 
que serait le monde sans vous , les femmes???


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par &lt;SirMacGregor&gt;:
> [QB]Sans vous MESDAMES  que serait le monde
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JackSim (29 Juin 2001)

Désolé de casser l'ambiance, mais ceux qui parlent à Lila au féminin feraient bien de jeter un oeil sur cette page, ils ont loupé un chapitre.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 juin 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

Merci chef , ça fait dui bien quand tu es là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mais je me suis laissé dire que je ne comprenais rien à la philosophie des jeunes..
peut -êrte faudrait m'expliquer...et puis expliquer aux jeunes le reste


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Bein dites donc y'a d'l'ambiance sur ce forum... 
On se croirait dans un bistro du fin fond de la Bretagne vers 01h00 du mat'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais attention! Chez nous on parle pas comme ça des femmes! La bigouden a depuis longtemps  "briffée" la geante masculine...

Alors un peu de savoir vivre, messieurs...  Et merci à vous de nous supporter, mesdames. (Avec une mention spéciale pour Lila)


----------



## Lila (29 Juin 2001)

.....non rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Bah! Entre la lecture des posts, la rédaction du mien et son envoi, je crois que j'en ai raté un ou deux (sic)!

Ok, monsieur Lila...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Je n'ai aucun problème avec la gente féminine (mes propos un peu moqueur, resp. caricature sur les bords peuvent laisser croire le contraire) -- d'ailleurs que serions nous sans elle -- 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je confirme les propos du sieur Einbert, je finis par le connaître, pour devoir le supporter tous les jours depuis deux ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
mais je me demande vraiment pourquoi les femmes (en tous cas c'est ce que je peux observer à l'uni) ne se content que d'utiliser princ. pour envoyer des mails ?? C'est un truc que je me demande comme par exemple pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas beaucoup de femmes (en tous cas en Suisse) dans les branches comme les math, physique, chimie, voire même info ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Alors qu'il y a tellement d'activités tellement plus passionnantes, genre... euh... taper des trucs dans la console de MacOS X, dessiner des courbes sous photoshop ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ou pour la détente, un bon ptit tableau sous Excel...

Ceci dit, ne vous plaignez pas trop. Vous avez encore en tous cas deux personnes du sexe opposé (2.5 avec Lila  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Alors que sur les forums jeux... ZERO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS pour Einbert: math physique et info, je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais alors la chimie... Bon d'accord c'est pas le rassemblement de tops models, mais bon y en a quand même 2 ou 3 qui sont plutôt mignonnes dans le tas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zeglaude:
*

Ok, monsieur Lila...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai qu'il faudrait d'abord aller sur l'autre poste pour comprendre....Je me suis auusi bien fait avoir...Vu que Lila est effectivement un prénom féminin (très mignon d'ailleurs, car beaucoup de métaphores se cachent derrière ce prénom...).

Ah part ça, ce post n'aura toujours pas attirer beaucoup de gente féminine...Il n'y aurait pas quelques personnes parmi ce forum qui aurait des soeurs (ou carrément leur femme) qui pourrait venir s'exprimer sur ce sujet ??? Je crois que ça ferait grandement avancer notre quête du graal...Peut-être qu'on pourrait rendre un grand service à Apple : il saurait finalement aussi cibler le public féminin !!  
J'attends toujours vos propositions de marketing ou que modifier à l'esthétique (que je trouve d'ailleurs déjà superbe...mais bon c'est un avis masculin justement) des macs pour cibler plus précisément la gente féminine ? Attention, je ne veux pas dire par là que l'esthétique ne devra plus que séduire le côté féminin !! Les femmes sont beaucoup plus sensibles que nous sur de petits détails que nous (hommes) n'aurions jamais remarqués !!
A moins qu'il faudrait modifier un truc dans la page d'accueil de macgamezone qui dirige directement la gente féminine sur ce post !! Allez les admin...On a besoin d'un petit coup de pouce sur ce côté-ci !! ... Un truc du style : Femmes, données votre avis sur les macs (euh, peut-être un peu cru la formulation...A revoir)...

En attendant vos remarques et suggestions...Le jour où une femme donnera son avis sur ce forum, ben j'ouvirai une bouteille de champagne...Je vous inviterais volontiers chez moi pour fêter, mais je pense que peu de monde serait effectivement vraiment motivé à venir !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
 ... Un truc du style : Femmes, données votre avis sur les macs (euh, peut-être un peu cru la formulation...A revoir)...

++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais noooooooon...






++
Beru


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Il n'y aurait pas quelques personnes parmi ce forum qui aurait des soeurs (ou carrément leur femme) qui pourrait venir s'exprimer sur ce sujet ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben tu vois, après les propos à la site porno qui ont été tenus sur cet article, je n'ai aucune intention de le montrer à Gwenhiverette.
Et si j'étais modérateur de la section Bar MacG, je peux te dire que ce message aurait été effacé depuis belle lurette.

Il faudrait effectivement que tu côtoies un peu plus de femmes dans ta vie. Ça atténuerait peut-être ton côté gros beauf'.

[29 juin 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## JediMac (29 Juin 2001)

Oups, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une deuxième page au sujet, j'ai donc viré ce que j'avais écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 juin 2001 : message édité par JediMac]


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2001)

ont voient q'sa interresse l'sujet,deja deux pages depuis hier matin,ou il n'existai pas.alors a moi d'y mettre mon grain d'sel.d'abord faudrait parler de l'informatique en general,dont la plupart des femmes se foutent eperdumment,j'dirais meme plus,deteste, etant donnné que leur mec les largue pour leur becane.
en plus pourquoi elle s'y interresserai?
les femmes qui veulent absolument fairent comme les hommes me sortent par les yeus,chacun ses qualitees,chacun ses defauts,et comme dit ma grand mere(quelle sage femme celle la)les vaches seront bien gardees.
une femme a l'amerlock,pouahh!!,j'en vomit d'avance.ma mienne est parfaite et je l'aime.(bon je retire je l'aime elle vient de sortir)
bon a demain


----------



## Api (29 Juin 2001)

Voilà, voilà, j'arrive. Humm...j'ai l'impression que j'ai raté quelque chose hier soir ! Lila, c'était ta fête !
Bon, moi le mac, c'est un petit ami qui me l'a présenté, et je suis devenu raide dingue accro parce que j'ai rapidement compris tout ce que ça pouvait faire cette petite chose.(Je ne joue pas, enfin pas comme on l'entends habituellement, par contre je m'amuse bien avec Toshop, Trator, Dream, Flash et Excel. Je passe facilement deux ou trois heures le soir sur ma bécane, en plus de mes heures de taf, sur PC, toute la journée.)
Eh ben le p'tit copain, il est devenu tout vert quand je me suis mise à lui expliquer comment fonctionnait sa machine après quelques semaines de pratique. Il m'a dit que c'était pas normal que je maîtrise mieux le truc que lui vu que j'étais une nana. Donc il voulait bien que ça m'interesse, tant que ça pouvait le faire mousser, mais après, attention, chasse gardée, exclusivité et privilège masculin, pas touche gonzesse.
Je pense que traditionnelement et culturellement les domaines scientifiques sont reservés au mecs, et que les professionnels de l'orientation scolaire sont culturellement très intègres, ce qui explique le manque de mixité dans certains domaines.
Enfin, dernière chose, j'ai lu récemment un article pondu par un sociologue, qui mettait en avant le fait que la féminisation d'une profession était significative de sa dévaluation, il citait comme exemple les secrétaires, profession exclusivement masculine au début du siècle, féminisée par nécessité pendant les deux guerres, par manque de bonshommes, et complètement dévaluée (je parle de salaire) à partir de ce moment.
This is a men'world, et ça c'est une réalité contre laquelle les filles ne sont pas prêtes à luter, en tous cas pas en utilisant les moyens des mecs.
Je ne suis pas particulièrement féministe (en tous cas pas activiste), je n'ai jamais brûlé mes soutifs, par contre je sais très bien jouer les connes, et ça s'impose souvent dans le milieu dans lequel je bosse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juin 2001)

Je vois que mon sujet a ete bien pris merci a tous 





 Bye SirMacGregor


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2001)

On va tous se calmer, et ne pas passer la journée là dessus.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 juin 2001 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

Ben tu vois, après les propos à la site porno qui ont été tenus sur cet article, je n'ai aucune intention de le montrer à Gwenhiverette.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je comprends ta réaction Gwen... Mais..

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Il faudrait effectivement que tu côtoies un peu plus de femmes dans ta vie. Ça atténuerait peut-être ton côté gros beauf'.

[29 juin 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Le blème c'est que de ce côté-là, je peux te garantir qu'Einbert n'a aucun problème   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je le connais bien, on est dans la même fac, même branche d'études en fait. 
Comme bien souvent sur le net, les apparences sont trompeuses... Revient le sempiternel problème de l'identité qui se cache derrière une simple chaîne de caractère couramment appelée "pseudo" (n'est-ce pas Lila?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...

Einbert finit de bosser ses maths (au boulot et que ça saute mon gars!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et il te répond ce soir

++
Beru

PS: concernant son humour, faut pas poser trop de questions: vous savez, 33 semaines à défendre l'Helvétie dans la fière armée à la croix blanche, ça marque   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 juin 2001 : message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (29 Juin 2001)

Au fait, merci Api pour ton témoignage... Très intéressant.
L'informatique, un truc de mec? en ce qui me concerne, je ne l'ai jamais senti comme ça (j'ai des copines qui m'en remontrent fréquemment dans le domaine...) Mais je pense bien que certains domaines doivent être méchamment conservateurs (entreprises ou -- justement -- offices d'orientation). Seul le temps peut y faire quelque chose, hélas...

Le blème aussi, c'est cette attrait masculin à démontrer sa supériorité... en expliquant l'informatiquement correct à quelqu'un qui est censé n'y rien comprendre -- une femme au hasard...

J'imagine la tête de ton copain quand il s'est rendu compte que tu maîtrisais mieux que lui... je n'ai qu'une seule chose à dire: bien joué  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inutile de (re)préciser que tu es la bienvenue dans les forums MacG... dommage que tu ne joues pas... non sérieux.. même pas un peu de Bugdom de temps à autres? On est tellement seuls sur les forums MGZ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










++
Beru


----------



## Api (30 Juin 2001)

Salut Black Beru, non, je te jure je joue jamais, ça me met dans un état proche de la crise de nerfs ! Pire que le café.
Ah si, j'ai quand même fait Diablo, mais c'était avec mon cousin, on se partageait le clavier pour le même personnage, c'était très rigolo. Et puis Myst et aussi Reven. C'est tout.
Quand aux forums, je ne m'y suis jamais sentie exclue, au contraire j'apprécie beaucoup l'accueil qui est systématiquement fait aux nouvaux venus, quand ceux-ci sont animés de bonnes intentions of course !


----------



## jfr (30 Juin 2001)

Il faut croire que pour certains mecs, il y a des domaines "réservés", comme l'informatique, la bagnole ou la politique (tiens pourquoi pas) et ces mecs se sentent attaqués dans leur virilité quand des femmes se montrent meilleurs qu'eux dans ces domaines.
C'est triste mais voilà.
Et pour les jeux, je peux vous assurer qu'il n'y a pas que les filles que ça stresse. Quand il m'arrive d'essayer des trucs genre ONI ou même Tomb Raider, ça me met dans un état de nerfs assez pitoyable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eh, même le casse-brique ça me tue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peace, man...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Salut Black Beru, non, je te jure je joue jamais, ça me met dans un état proche de la crise de nerfs ! Pire que le café.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est amusant... moi c'est tout le contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me souviens il y a quelques années, quand j'étais au collège (c'est-à-dire au lycée, pour les français), j'avais un prof de latin qui était tellement con qu'il me donnait après chaque cours l'envie de faire un massacre de masse genre école américaine...
Je rentrais chez moi, démarrais le LC 630, et là, une heure de DOOM.
Après ça, tous les soucis envolés, zen, la pure joie façon Volvic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Ah si, j'ai quand même fait Diablo, mais c'était avec mon cousin, on se partageait le clavier pour le même personnage, c'était très rigolo. Et puis Myst et aussi Reven. C'est tout.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh bien tu vois!! 
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Quand aux forums, je ne m'y suis jamais sentie exclue, au contraire j'apprécie beaucoup l'accueil qui est systématiquement fait aux nouvaux venus, quand ceux-ci sont animés de bonnes intentions of course !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je n'en doutais pas un instant et je sais que tu roules ta bosse (ce n'est qu'une expression  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sur les forums MG depuis longtemps, mais j'essaie toujours de trouver de nouveaux adeptes pour les forums jeux... Chacun prêche pour son église  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis... ça fait toujours du bien de le dire, non?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Il m'a dit que c'était pas normal que je maîtrise mieux le truc que lui vu que j'étais une nana.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





Et tu ne lui en a pas collé une dans la glotte???


----------



## Api (30 Juin 2001)

Amok, comment t'as deviné ???


----------



## benR (30 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*
Et si j'étais modérateur de la section Bar MacG, je peux te dire que ce message aurait été effacé depuis belle lurette.
[29 juin 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne voulais pas en rajouter, mais je tiens à dire que je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, Gwen...
On a déjà dit ailleurs qu'on ne peut pas faire appel sans arrêt aux modérateurs, mais il y a des moments ou leur absence est cruelle...
(peut être y a-t-il trop de boulot sur ces forums pour une seule personne ?)


----------



## Einbert (30 Juin 2001)

*Attention, c'est long à lire *
Ahhhh....enfin trouvé le temps de répondre...Bon j'ai tellement de truc à dire, que je ne sais pas par où commencé (finallement ça ne  va pas être très long, vu que mes idées tournicottent dans ma tête...faut que je fasse un fetch, puis que je calcule d'adresse dans ma cellule mémoire, avant d'en arriver à l'execute ... je laisse tomber la phase deferr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... 
Je crois que je vais tout d'abord commencer par saluer l'arrivée de Api dans ce sujet de discussion...J'ai bien aimé ce qu'elle a raconté...Un point qui me paraît commun à toutes les femmes, c'est qu'elle s'énerve nettement plus vite sur les ordios (quoiqu'on puisse voir le contraire sur une certaine vidéo qui a fait le tour du monde...c.f un homme qui bousille son ordio à coups de batte (?) de baseball), resp. quand ça plante, les app ne tournent pas assez vite à leur goût, le design de tel ou tel programme est plus que moche, enfin le chargement de page web beaucoup trop lent, sans oublier qu'elles se cassent trop vitent les nerfs sur des jeux...Je pense que c'est lié à une sensibilité plus forte ?? Qu'en penses-tu Api ? Concernant les jeux, je rajouterais encore le fait qu'elles ne comprennent pas comment on peut perdre son temps à jouer, alors qu'il fait beau dehors (ce qui n'est pas mon cas...quand il fait beau, je sors   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !!  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Citations d'Api: Je pense que traditionnelement et culturellement les domaines scientifiques sont reservés au mecs... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Malheureusement c'est la constation qu'on peut faire...Une étude datant de l'année passée je crois, est arrivée au conclusion suivante : si les domaines scientifiques comptent essentiellement des hommes, c'est à cause de la manière dont les branches scientifiques sont enseignées dans les écoles; les femmes ont souvent une autre approche pour résoudre un problème de math que les garçons, mais qui les conduit tout aussi bien au résultat final... Conclusion : je pense qu'il faudrait faire découvrir l'informatique aux femmes par une approche différente, resp. c'est une femme qui devrait initier l'informatique à une femme... Là encore, je pense que c'est lié à une différence de sensibilitée !! Que penses de cette conclusion, resp. de cette ébauche de conclusion Api ??


*Attention, ce qui suit n'a plus rien à voir avec le sujet de ce poste, resp. les femmes et l'informatique !! S'adresse exclusivement à Gwen et autres protagonistes (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi) pensant que  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>des propos à la site porno<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> ont été tenus dans cet article...*

Bon, je vais partager la suite en deux points :

-  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>les propos à la site porno<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> (pour ne citer que les mots de Gwen)

- mon rapport avec les femmes (Gwen n'est pas obligé de lire ce point, vu qu'il a l'air de bien me connaître sur ce point-ci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour en venir au premier point...Le seul point à contenu apparemment porno que j'ai pu relever dans cet article, c'est peut-être quand j'ai fait référence au gode (à moins que ça soit autre chose, mais ceci m'a alors échapé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ...Je ne savais pas que le fait de parler de gode fasse automatiquement référence à du porno ?? Soit c'est un sujet tabou pour certain (donc d'où qu'on juge ceci de porno)  ou il y a effectivement...Non, je ne vais rien dire, car autrement on va à nouveau proférer des trucs du sytle  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>...si j'étais modérateur de la section Bar MacG, je peux te dire que ce message aurait été effacé depuis belle lurette <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>...Apparemment certain ne supporte pas mon langage parfois un peu trop cru pour leurs yeux (si un cas similaire venait à se reproduire, je vous mettrai en gras * Fermer les yeux maintenant *...Si on ne peut même plus faire un peu d'humour cru !! Je ne savais pas que la MacG avait des sponsors franciscains   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pour l'orthographe du dernier mot, faudrait vérifier ) !! Bon, je me suis assez énervé sur ce sujet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Passons au deuxième point...Raisons un peu sur  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Il faudrait effectivement que tu côtoies un peu plus de femmes dans ta vie. Ça atténuerait peut-être ton côté gros beauf'. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>...Apparemment Gwen possède un don, en plus de celui de trouver des réponses géniaux à nos questions sur ce forum, que tout le monde ignorait : psychologue !! N'est-ce pas génial de pouvoir cerner un aspect de la personnalité de qqun  en lisant 4 postes sur un sujet ?? ... en tous cas, aucun psychologue au monde n'y arriverait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Procédont méthodiquement pour comprendre le comment de son aboutissement :

-1er poste : mwouais, il pourrait avoir quelques problèmes avec les femmes, vu de ce qu'il écrit; il n'a jamais vraiment connu de femmes et n'y connait mais vraiment rien...quel beauf !

-2ème poste : rien à dire...opinion inchangé

-3ème poste : là c'est le comble...renforce encore d'avantage l'opinion faite dans le premier poste (viennent s'ajouter en plus ces propos à la site pornographique !)

-4ème poste : c'est bon, je l'ai cerné !!

Bon, voilà comment répondre...Mes apropos qui te (tu me lis quand même Gwen...Je croyais que ton opinion était déjà toute faite...non, tant mieux que tu lises la suite; ça éclaircira quelques points de vue) paraissent un peu beauf sur les bords ne sont autre que des caricatures un peu grinçantes qui avaient comme but premier que si une femme non habituée de l'informatique tombe sur ce post, me rentre dans le cadre et réponde ainsi aux questions (du même coup, je pense que d'autres de ces copines seraient venues poster qqch)...Parfois il faut lancer le sujet un peu violemment qui déclenchera une réaction en chaîne ; pensez un peu au film JFK (vous comprendrez mieux ce que je veux dire...) ! Bon, pour en venir au clout du sujet, resp. de côtoyer un peu plus les femmes...C'est sympa à toi Gwen de te soucier de mon sort, mais je me débrouille très bien tout seul...Ça fait 4,5 ans que je sors avec la même fille (de même âge que moi, je précise), donc ma vie n'a besoin que d'une seule femme...N'empêche que j'étais 4ans au collège dans une classe où le 80% était des filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Je vais m'arrêter là, car je crois que j'en ai assez dit et je considère cet intermezzo comme clos !!

++


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Juillet 2001)

Je continue à confirmer les propos du sieur Einbert, et j'ajoute au passage que si j'avais autant de facilité que lui dans les contacts humains (notamment avec les personnes du sexe opposé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je passerais sûrement moins de temps derrière un écran  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru

note pour Einbert: attends que Tactical Ops 2 sorte... on verra bien si tu sors toujours autant


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Un point qui me paraît commun à toutes les femmes, c'est qu'elle s'énerve nettement plus vite sur les ordios*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé, je ne lis même pas la suite.


----------



## benR (1 Juillet 2001)

Einbert, on pourra nous apporter toutes les preuves de ton bon esprit que tu voudras, il n'en reste pas moins que tu tiens des propos désagréables...

Personnellement, je ne pense pas que l'on doit être malpoli et sans tact pour susciter les réactions. Tu peux démarrer une discussion sur ce sujet sans recourrir à des blagues salaces ou des affirmations déplacées.


Contrairement à Gwen, j'ai lu la suite ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et je trouve que, même pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas de soucis avec le deuxième sexe, tes propos sont limites (les femmes se plaignent du design, de la vitesse...). C'est mon avis, et je voulais t'en faire part.

Pour continuer, je ne pense pas que MacG a des sponsors francisains, mais quand je parle à des gens que je ne connais pas, j'attends de saisir l'ambiance avant de lancer des blagues un peu crues...

Enfin.... Je voulais juste apporter mon point de vue au débat, quoi.....


----------



## Einbert (1 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Einbert, on pourra nous apporter toutes les preuves de ton bon esprit que tu voudras, il n'en reste pas moins que tu tiens des propos désagréables...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok, benR...Je pense que tu n'es pas le seul à penser comme ça et je n'ai rien à objecter contre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut, vu qu'en Europe il existe (enfin presque partout), une liberté d'expression (je suis tout à fait d'accord qu'il y a des limites à ne pas dépasser néanmoins). Il est clair que je dois néanmoins prendre l'avis des autres en compte...En politique (je ne sais pas si tu en fais ?) c'est d'ailleurs pareille : chaque partie à ses idées et idéologies, mais si on veut faire avancer le chmilblick, il faut prendre en compte l'avis des autres parties et néanmoins posséder un esprit d'ouverture (ce que n'ont malheureusement pas certains partis...pour ne nommer qu'un certain parti suisse commençant par U (principalement l'aile Zurichoise) ! Donc j'en prends note et j'aisérer de modérer mon langage dans les prochains postes pour satisfaire tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR: *
Personnellement, je ne pense pas que l'on doit être malpoli et sans tact pour susciter les réactions. Tu peux démarrer une discussion sur ce sujet sans recourrir à des blagues salaces ou des affirmations déplacées. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 
Malpoli je ne crois pas...d'ailleurs cet aspect de caractère ne faisant pas parti de mon attitude ! Si certains, dont apparemment toi, l'on ressenti ainsi, ben je m'excuse auprès d'eux !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR: *
Contrairement à Gwen, j'ai lu la suite (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et je trouve que, même pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas de soucis avec le deuxième sexe, tes propos sont limites (les femmes se plaignent du design, de la vitesse...). C'est mon avis, et je voulais t'en faire part.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
J'en prends note  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je tiens encore une fois à préciser qu'il ne s'agit que de charicatures (donc comme toute carricature, il faut le prendre avec des pincettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...Mais c'est néanmoins un constat que j'ai pu faire (princ. pour celles qui ne travaillent pas souvent avec l'ordio)...Par contre, les femmes qui étudient l'info avec nous (nous, resp. Beru et moi-même) ne sont pas du tout comme ça (autrement elles n'étudieraient pas cette branche je crois !!)...Petite anecdote au passage : une copine qui étudie avec nous ne jure que par Linux et deviner quel est le meilleur ordio à ces yeux pour faire tourner Linux (donc dans les portables !) ?? Le Titanium  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! Comme quoi Apple sait séduire auprès des femmes par sa vitesse et le fait qu'il possède le meilleur hardware du monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

Bon, en résumé, j'essaierai de ne plus trop formuler des propos un peu cru pour certains/certaines ! 

Pour en revenir au sujet, j'attends toujours des réponses et des suggestions de la part de femmes sur mon dernier poste, enfin seulement la première partie (jusqu'au deuxième attention en gras !!) !!

++


----------



## Einbert (1 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*

Désolé, je ne lis même pas la suite.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dommage, mais bon tu fais comme tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . A part ça j'aimerais bien connaître ton opinion (comme celui d'autres d'ailleurs) sur le sujet principal ??

Petite note de bas de page pour Black : ... en effet, je pense qu'à la sortie de TO 2.0, je passerai bien quelques soirées dessus (vu qu'on a les vacances jusqu'en octobre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  Toi tu auras le mérite d'aller faire du TO en live, habillé tout en vert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et en plus tu es payé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihi...oups, pardon touba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... donc hehehe !!

++


----------



## Télémac (1 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour

Ça manque de femmes ?

Que faut-il faire messieurs les fabricants d'ordinateur pour concevoir un stylique attirant la gente féminine?

Et lon y va pour analyser le" pseudo dys" fonctionnement réfractaire informatique de nos compagnes.

Nos compagnes ne sont elles pas égales à la gente masculine.

Il me semble que les études quel que soit le domaine sont bi-sexes. 

Libre aux hommes et aux femmes de pratiquer ce qu'ils souhaitent faire.

Partant de ce constat élémentaire et du respect d'autrui en sa qualité d'individu, pourquoi attribuer le mécanisme de fonctionnement d'un sexe à l'autre

Libre à chacun(e) de faire simplement son choix quel que soit le domaine  :informatique, ingénieur, scientifique, pilote de formule 1  

Ceci nempêchera pas que certaine catégorie professionnelle seront sous représentées par la gente féminine et d'autres sur représentées.

Et ceci n'a rien à voir forcément avec le fait que nous vivons dans un monde de mecs fait pour les mecs. 

Si nous restons dans cet état d'esprit nous continuerons à propager des fausses images du passé que je croyais révolu.

Bien sûr il y a un débat fondamentaliste qui reste à parfaire pour que l'égalité entre hommes et femmes soit parachevée dans les entreprises mais ceci n'a rien à voir avec ce forum.

@+


----------



## gribouille (1 Juillet 2001)

Fouuuu-là-làààà c'est trop long à lire tout ça.... mais je reviendrais certainement... ça à l'air pas mal.... à bonne température pour fouttre le bordel un brin plus salé-poivré-curry-ail & fines herbes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je reviens c'est promis hé hé hé gniark-gniark-gniark


----------



## Einbert (1 Juillet 2001)

MDR aricosec...Je crois que tu as bien cerné le problème en 3-4 mots...Ce psy était vraiment génial...C'est vrai que les femmes n'en ont peut-être rien à battre, car elles trouvent de toute façon ce débat un peu nulle sur les bords ! Nous retombons donc dans une spiralle infernalle...Comment faire pour qu'elles viennent lire ?? Heureusement que nous avons néanmoins Api qui viennent mettre deux ou trois idées au clair    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ! Peut-être que si nous déplacions ce sujet sur un forum pro-féminin, peut-être que nous aurions des réponses ?? Si c'était le cas, ben faudrait que je m'enterre 10m sous-terre, car les bombes risquent de pleuvoir sur ma tête !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un smili avec un casque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Comment veux-tu que nous réglions ta note, Aricosec ?

Au passage, jetez un coup d'oeil à ce lien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.macwomen.com/ ... 

++


----------



## aricosec (2 Juillet 2001)

si j'ai bien compris,ont s'demande pourquoi il n'y a pas de femmes ici,j'ai donc posé la question a un eminent psycologue,qui m'a pris 500 balles.
je sais tout!!
les femmes ne viennent pas parce qu'elles n'en ont rien a faire!!
que ditent vous de ça??











PS.
_faudra quand meme voir a me rembourser ma consulte!!_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*si j'ai bien compris,ont s'demande pourquoi il n'y a pas de femmes ici,j'ai donc posé la question a un eminent psycologue,qui m'a pris 500 balles.
je sais tout!!
les femmes ne viennent pas parce qu'elles n'en ont rien a faire!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mort de rire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



au moins ça a le mérite d'être clair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a juste un détail à régler: pourquoi n'en ont-elles rien à faire?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
PS.
faudra quand meme voir a me rembourser ma consulte!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On va nommer une commission d'étude...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru

PS pour Einbert: oh ça va, hein


----------



## aricosec (2 Juillet 2001)

*cher berurier*
les femmes ne s'interesse pas a l'ordi,parce que ce n'est pas du concret,une femme veut une maison,un jules pas trop chiant,du fric,et un bon job.
quelquefois des momes,donc avec tout ça,je n'crois pas qu'il lui reste beaucoup de temps,lesseules femmes ici sont des extra terrestes,vu le langage utilisé,ou des scientologues,pour les attirer mon cher *einstein*,il faudrait faire un concours avec quéque chose a gagner.l'appat du gain ça marche bien.et je suis sur que les fotos de certains les feraient gerber.
donc des cadeaus encore des cadeaux.
_APPELER MOI DOCTEUR FREEEEUUUD..!!!_








*merd? j'ai oublié pour le remboursement ,mon compte en suisse c'est le 14567895*

[02 juillet 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2001)

On s'est bien marrés...
Depuis plus de vingt ans, je bosse avec une équipe exclusivement féminine (oui, je sais, j'ai de la chance...!) et jamais on ne s'est posé la question du clivage homme/femme.
L'équipe est sympa et efficace, mes collègues féminines manient l'ordi comme des déesses et on a les mêmes centres d'intérêts !
Après leur avoir fait lire l'article j'ai demandé leurs impressions sur la "non-participation" des femmes à ce type de forum - la réponse a été unanime : on préfère discuter de ce type de problèmes ensemble et en "live" dans un endroit chouette et devant un bon verre que toute seule devant un écran blafard et impersonnel !
Auraient-elles trouvé "LA" solution !!!
...A vrai dire, j'en suis à me poser des questions !!!...


----------



## Api (4 Juillet 2001)

Salut Thebig, tes copines elles ont raison!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Salut Thebig, tes copines elles ont raison!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
Salut Api !
Je m'en doutais un peu !!!
Ce qui m'énerve quand même un tantinet, c'est qu'elles ont souvent raison... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec le temps, on s'y fait !
Amitiés,
Thebig


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2001)

*THE DING !  THEBIG !!*
avec cette nouvelle donne,sois disant que les femmes parlent entre elles de l'ordinateur.comment faire pour qu'elles evoluent,si elles s'enferment dans leurs tours.meme les femmes aussi intelligentes sois elles ne peuvent se passer de divergeances de vues,qui seulent font avancer le smiibliikk!,il est donc de ton devoir de les connecter ici.
_TON OEUVRE HUMANITAIRE !!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*THE DING !  THEBIG !!
...qui seulent font avancer le smiibliikk!,il est donc de ton devoir de les connecter ici.
TON OEUVRE HUMANITAIRE !!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
Jamais Rico ! Ne compte pas sur moi !
T'as qu'à faire avancer ton schmilblik tout seul comme un grand... Non mais...en voilà des manières petit pervers


----------



## Api (5 Juillet 2001)

Comme quoi, vous n'êtes pas les seuls à vous poser des questions !






[édité : correction du lien]

[04 juillet 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Comme quoi, vous n'êtes pas les seuls à vous poser des questions ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et oui api j'l'ai lu ton article,mais avoue qu'on en sait pas plus,qui qu'a la solution,quand les poules auront des dents peut etre !??


----------



## Télémac (5 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

mais avoue qu'on en sait pas plus,qui qu'a la solution,



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







 La solution ? 

et si tout simplement on les laissent vivre?

"_Je n'ai pas trouvé ce que j'ai cherché, mais finalement,  est ce que j'ai vraiment cherché ce que je savais ne pas vouloir trouver_






@+


----------



## Api (6 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*et si tout simplement on les laissent vivre?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quelle bonne idée ! Et puis ça fera plaisir aux hétéros, c'est gentil de penser à eux !


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2001)

Présent! (a part avec Benguilli, mais c'est particulier)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Présent! (a part avec Benguilli, mais c'est particulier)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------------
Oh trahison, haine et désespoir Amok !
Tu m'avais pourtant juré qu'il n'y avait que le forum entre vous !
Je retourne chez Aricosec !


----------



## Télémac (7 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour

Bon en réponse au jeune chien tout foufou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  courant après toutes les babales qu'on lui lance, je vais essayer d'appliquer mon propos au premier degré.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et oui il n'est pas toujours possible d'être un adepte de la féminabilisation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

De facto, il faut accepter les faits tels qu'ils sont, et ne pas extrapoler systématiquement les raisons comme souhaitées ?

En voici la démonstration 

POLITIQUE :

Monsieur le Ministre
Madame le Ministre

OK

LOISIR DETENTE

Joueur
Joueuse

OK

MONDE INFORMATIQUE
(en relation avec ce post)

Informaticien
Informaticienne

OK


EDUCATION NATIONALE :

Maître
Maîtresse


bon la déjà hors contexte nous pouvons déjà rencontrer un double sens


Vous me suivez toujours

ANIMAUX

Jeunes chiens :

Chiot
Chiotte

(oups attention  à la censure)

la franchement à force de vouloir tout décliner au féminin, d'autant apprécieront   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nous sommes vendredi non ?
@+    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[06 juillet 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*







 La solution ? 

et si tout simplement on les laissent vivre?

"Je n'ai pas trouvé ce que j'ai cherché, mais finalement,  est ce que j'ai vraiment cherché ce que je savais ne pas vouloir trouver






@+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_ah ! aaahhh! admirer la sagesse de telemac,venu du froid thibet_
_ou appris chez les bramhapountras des indes_
_avec une pointe de perfusion inca_
ont peu vous tirez un alsacien bon tain!


----------

